# Sony LCD Problem



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm having a Sony 26" LCD (KLV-26S400A) TV (3 years old). Sometimes when there is a voltage fluctuation , the TV goes off with a 'tak' sound. Dealer says that it is due to internal stabiliser. But sometimes even without a voltage fluctuation the TV goes off. After 5 minutes when i turn on the TV, then it wrks fine (if it was turned off by fluctuation) or it turns off without fluctuation after 5 minutes. If i leave the TV off overnight,  then the TV works fine for a hour or two, then the problem again starts.

What could the problem be ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2011)

Hook it onto a UPS.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Try getting a stabilizer from a friend and see if the internal one has gone kaput.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2011)

When i connect it to my PC (with UPS), then it works fine & only blows off in fluctuation.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

I didnt understand. Your UPS does not regulate voltage?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2011)

Fluctuation here means that i by mistake gave a jerk to the wire of the TV and the power pins just went got a jerk. Thats it. But after that i switched off the TV and turned it on @ same time & it turned on without any problem. But without UPS after turning off it has to be left for atleast 5 min before switching it on.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok in that case I dont know whats wrong with your TV. Its a very peculiar problem. I hope it gets sorted out soon though.


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> Fluctuation here means that i by mistake gave a jerk to the wire of the TV and the power pins just went got a jerk. Thats it. But after that i switched off the TV and turned it on @ same time & it turned on without any problem. But without UPS after turning off it has to be left for atleast 5 min before switching it on.



Then some part is failing.


----------

